# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Johnnie's Closed?

## okckruxter

A friend sent a pic that Johnnie's in MWC has shut down.  Does anyone know what happened?  They just opened a year or so ago.

----------


## HangryHippo

I rarely, if ever, saw anyone parked there so I can't imagine business was good.

----------


## Pete

That location has been removed from the Johnnies website.

----------


## Pete

They had closed a relatively new location on Danforth in Edmond as well.

Things have to be tight for them with 2 locations of West failing and Urban Johnnies as well.  All 3 of those places were very expensive build-outs.

----------


## sooner88

They're trying to stay afloat. Britton Rd. being essentially closed for ~1 year had to have killed business. It seems like the remodel there is a last ditch effort to modernize their offerings (i.e. adding a bar / serving alcohol), but I'm not sure that's going to be enough to sustain long-term. Their bread and butter now is Johnnie's Express vs. the large format Johnnies with banquet rooms, so if there is any growth / expansion I envision it coming via that avenue.

----------


## jbkrems

I hope the Edmond location still does well... I regularly attend meetings there.

----------


## okckruxter

Didn't they recently close Johnnie's location in Norman as well?

----------


## Pete

> They're trying to stay afloat. Britton Rd. being essentially closed for ~1 year had to have killed business. It seems like the remodel there is a last ditch effort to modernize their offerings (i.e. adding a bar / serving alcohol), but I'm not sure that's going to be enough to sustain long-term. Their bread and butter now is Johnnie's Express vs. the large format Johnnies with banquet rooms, so if there is any growth / expansion I envision it coming via that avenue.


They also sold their NW Expressway property then leased half of it back for their new, smaller location.

----------


## bombermwc

There are just too many other competitors out there that have a better product now, for a better price. I went to the MWC location once. It was very busy there at first, but it fizzled out fast. Even I never went back. What used to be a fairly unique product, just isn't unique any more. 

Even with it being relatively new at that time and quite busy, they were still fast an accurate. Since i never went back, i dont know if things stayed that way.

Express is really what they are now and to be quite frank, it's borderline fast food. They aren't fast enough to be that, but that's really what people think of. With Five Guys around with a much better product (albeit higher price) but faster service, the "just ok" Johnnies doesn't cut it any more. 

They were a great alternative when we didn't have really good burger places around and it was Johnnies or Fast Food. The ship has sailed and they just didn't keep up with how to adjust to the market change.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I still think Johnnie's is a good product at a good price. Eat at Britton Road regularly and it is busy every time I go in. 

I am reminded of how many times I have seen Loc Le with Jimmy's Egg try different concepts and locations in the metro that he has given up on and shut down in less than 12 months. At least 5 concepts and probably that many or more for location issues. It happens in that business.

Johnnie's is still making money with a good product. So is Jimmy's for that matter.

----------


## BoulderSooner

they were open on monday   wow

----------


## Thomas Vu

> I still think Johnnie's is a good product at a good price. Eat at Britton Road regularly and it is busy every time I go in. 
> 
> I am reminded of how many times I have seen Loc Le with Jimmy's Egg try different concepts and locations in the metro that he has given up on and shut down in less than 12 months. At least 5 concepts and probably that many or more for location issues. It happens in that business.
> 
> Johnnie's is still making money with a good product. So is Jimmy's for that matter.


What has he tried other than the pizza place?  Genuinely curious.  Is Rivere still open?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Their bread and butter now is Johnnie's Express vs. the large format Johnnies with banquet rooms, so if there is any growth / expansion I envision it coming via that avenue.


only 1 express location remains     6 non express locations ...   

so this is not true .. .the recently closed norman and mwc locations were express locations

----------


## Pete

They owners told me they draw a lot of business with the function rooms they have in most their remaining restaurants.  Draws lots of groups.

I think that's why the Express locations have been less successful.

----------


## T. Jamison

I ate at the Express location on May and NW 138th one time after I moved here and never tried it again. When I heard about Johnnies and its reputation, I was very confused and underwhelmed after that experience. I may have to give it a go again on Britton.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> What has he tried other than the pizza place?  Genuinely curious.  Is Rivere still open?


Jimmy's Barbeque in Yukon, jimmy's Sandwich shop in Casady Square, Jimmy's dinner menu in south OKC, Casablanca located 1 block west of the N May Ave and 138th Jimmy's Egg, and the Pizza at Hefner & May.

Yes, Rivere is still open. Doing okay business from what I hear.

----------


## Dafonso7

I am so surprised that I don't know how that happened very sadly!!! By the way, they already had in Moore S. Telephone Rd and SW 19th St. at Johnnie's Charcoal Broiler a few month ago.

----------


## JesStang

This building is being painted for something new, anybody know for what?

----------


## Brett

> This building is being painted for something new, anybody know for what?


Billy Sims Burger :Texas-Sucks2:

----------


## RustytheBailiff

> Jimmy's Barbeque in Yukon, jimmy's Sandwich shop in *Casady Square, Jimmy's dinner menu in south OKC,* Casablanca located 1 block west of the N May Ave and 138th Jimmy's Egg, and the Pizza at Hefner & May.
> 
> Yes, Rivere is still open. Doing okay business from what I hear.


I liked Casablanca, didn't know it was Jimmy's Egg related. Seemed like a poor location, but food was good.

----------


## Dafonso7

Already open last week ago Wednesday at Billy Sims Burgers

----------


## bombermwc

has anyone been yet? Curious to get the opinion of it.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> has anyone been yet? Curious to get the opinion of it.


not bad  ...    i would say it is like a really really good  little league concession stand burger (and i mean that in a good way)

----------

